# Installationsdatum XP System ermitteln



## HPB (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das Installationsdatum einer XP-Installation zu ermitteln.
Es handelt sich hierbei um ein (Norton-Ghost)-Image. Ich kann also auf das Datei-System zugreifen. Jedoch keine Programme aufrufen. Gibt es bspw eine aussagekräftige Datei im Windows-Verzeichnis oder ähnliches?

Danke für die Info.

Gruß,
PEter


----------



## D@nger (10. Oktober 2006)

cmd-->netsh diag show os /v


----------



## HPB (10. Oktober 2006)

genau das ist das Problem 

Ich kann nicht auf die Eingabeaufforderung des Systems zugreifen. Es liegt nur als Backup vor. Ich kann nur einzelne Dateien extrahieren,...


----------



## D@nger (10. Oktober 2006)

Rechtsklick auf die GHO-Datei --> Änderungsdatum
Achso, stimmt ja nicht ;-)

Edit: Es müsste eigentlich das Erstellungsdatum der explorer.exe im Windows-Verzeichnis sein!


----------



## HPB (10. Oktober 2006)

Nö, das passt genauso wenig. Dann sehe ich ja nur, wann das Image gezogen wurde. Ich will aber wissen, wann das System, das in dem Image enthalten ist, installiert wurde


----------



## D@nger (10. Oktober 2006)

Es müsste eigentlich das Erstellungsdatum der explorer.exe im Windows-Verzeichnis sein!


----------



## HPB (10. Oktober 2006)

Leider nein 

Ich habe mir schon einige Dateien im Windows-Verzeichnis angeschaut. Die Explorer.exe hat aber ein anderes Datum.

(Das System wurde ursprünglich über eine Image CD-erstellt (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Backup, das ich später erstellt habe und von dem ich die ganze Zeit spreche). Die Datei Explorer.exe scheint das Datum der Image-CD Explorer.exe zu haben. In meinem aktuellen System, das von der original Image-CD erstellt wurde, trägt die Datei explorer.exe das gleiche Datum, wie in dem Backup, von dem ich das Systemerstellungsdatum ermitteln möchte. Das Backup ist aber älter).


----------

